# Weather forcasting companies



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I have been around for awhile and have never used one but I know that our city street department has a forecasting company that gives them up-to-date minute to minute forecasts. The city street manager says that are usually REALLY accurate. I guess this would help to a certain degree. Does anybody out their use this type of service and what are you paying?


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm located in central NJ and use service named weather works. It cost 1700 a year, but it is one of the best investments I have made.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

yup one of the best investments you can make, mine gives me snowfall totals ground temps ( imperitive for salting)... company sends it everyday in an e-mail with the forecast. great if i have to go to court to justifiy my actions.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

$1700 a year...OMG. I thought $49.95 a month was high! You would have to have lots and lots of equipment to be able to justify that much money for forecasting.


----------



## dannyslawn (Oct 29, 2007)

Grampa it is worth every cent. I don't have to worry about getting up in time or missing a surprise night time snow fall. 2 years ago I recived a call from my weather service at 2:00 AM. They told me the forcast changed from a few flurries to 1"-3". Needless to say with out that call I would have gotten up around 5:30AM and would have been caught with my pants down. Because of thier call I was able to moblize crews and have all of our sites serviced in a timely manner.


----------

